# Maui Grocery Stores



## Kauai Kid (May 22, 2011)

Do the Maui Grocery Stores still provide grocery bags or should we take a few along?

I understand none of the grocery stores on Kauai provide grocery bags.

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2011)

Sterling - They provide bags, just not plastic bags.  I don't believe disposable plastic bags are allowed there because of the large number that end up in the ocean.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 22, 2011)

no plastic bags.  Some have paper, but in January, Kmart and Walmart had no bags.

We packed our own as we have plenty at our house (the reusable, recycled plastic kind). We actually used them as packing cubes, so it kept the suitcase organized, and then we had plenty of bags to use at the store while we were there.


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2011)

Question - will the allow you to provide your own DISPOSABLE bags, or are they not permitted either?


----------



## malago (May 22, 2011)

This may be a very silly question......but if no plastic bag  are allow then how do they pack heavy items that cannot fit in Brown bag......i am assuming they provide boxes like costco correct?


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2011)

malago said:


> This may be a very silly question......but if no plastic bag  are allow then how do they pack heavy items that cannot fit in Brown bag......i am assuming they provide boxes like costco correct?



Most items that big would not need to be packed in anything.  Like a case of soda for instance.  I think they expect you to provide whatever is needed, or buy a non-disposable bag at the store, or carry it out without a bag. I have never seen boxes at the register any place except Costco.


----------



## taffy19 (May 22, 2011)

They gave us brown paper bags and we used them over and over again even to another grocery store.   Many stores still give plastic bags with their name on it as far as I remember.


----------



## Born2Travel (May 22, 2011)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> no plastic bags.  Some have paper, but in January, Kmart and Walmart had no bags.
> 
> We packed our own as we have plenty at our house (the reusable, recycled plastic kind). We actually used them as packing cubes, so it kept the suitcase organized, and then we had plenty of bags to use at the store while we were there.



In April Walmart was selling reusable bags for $.25


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2011)

I don't thank any stores are supposed to be using disposable grocery bags since Jan. 1:


> Maui bans plastic shopping bags
> Pacific Business News
> Date: Friday, August 22, 2008, 4:56pm HST
> Click here to find out more!
> ...





> Under the Plastic Bag Reduction Ordinance, businesses cannot give out plastic bags at the point of sale, including at swap meets, fairs and festivals. The ordinance particularly targets the thin "T-shirt" type bag. Ordinance proponents want to do away with these especially, which they say they are both a eyesore and an environmental hazard. Discarded bags fly in the wind and get stuck on fences (notably at the Central Maui Landfill) and can get into the ocean, where they harm marine life.
> 
> But businesses will be permitted to provide customers with paper bags and thicker, reusable plastic bags that adhere to the ordinance guidelines. Some stores also have reusable bags for sale if customers forget theirs or don't have one. But stores are not required to pass out paper bags, said Hana Steel, recycling coordinator for the county.
> 
> ...


----------



## taffy19 (May 22, 2011)

I have one because I took the merchandise home in it.  Never mind what store it is as I don't like all that control over us and they may feel the same way too when doing business.  Imagine going to jail over a plastic shopping bag?


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2011)

iconnections said:


> I have one because I took the merchandise home in it.  Never mind what store it is as I don't like all that control over us and they may feel the same way too when doing business.  Imagine going to jail over a plastic shopping bag?



It's possible that the bag you were given was heavy enough (3 mm) to qualify as a reusable shopping bag, and not a disposable one.

The law actually applies to the store, not to the consumer, and they would pay a fine, not go to jail.

One of the reasons that this law was passed is that out in the middle of the Pacific, there is a huge patch of garbage and most of of it is plastic.  The most conservative estimates are that it's AT LEAST 270 thousand square miles and growing at an alarming rate.  More Info.

The saddest thing about plastic bags that go in the ocean in Hawaii, is that sea turtles think they are one of their favorite foods, jelly fish, and they eat them - which kills them.






This sea turtle was deformed by a piece of plastic it got stuck in:






Birds also eat plastic and feed it to their chicks:


----------



## taffy19 (May 23, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It's possible that the bag you were given was heavy enough (3 mm) to qualify as a reusable shopping bag, and not a disposable one.
> 
> The law actually applies to the store, not to the consumer, and they would pay a fine, not go to jail.
> 
> ...


 
I knew about the patch and it is terrible.  It is also sad that birds and turtles die because of irresponsible people.  We need to educate rather than control and make people responsible.  It starts at home with a good example.  JMHO.


----------

